
No, the Patent System Is Not Broken - FluidDjango
http://www.forbes.com/sites/forbesleadershipforum/2012/02/09/no-the-patent-system-is-not-broken/
======
noonespecial
_This article is by Kenneth Lustig, the vice president and head of strategic
acquisitions at Intellectual Ventures_

Do you ever hear that obnoxious game show buzzer blare in your head
spontaneously, like its a force all its own?

